# DW versus DB part 2



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the guys over on detailing bliss are also building a team for cod4 for the PS3 so anyone interested post up.:thumb:


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

yep count me in


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

When & timing, I'll be up for it if I'm at home.

John :thumb:


----------



## Denzil V (Nov 1, 2008)

We're still working on our team for PS3, LoL.


----------

